# PS/2 Mouse/Keyboard Problem



## dumpmail (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a ps/2 USB Intellimouse plugged into the ps/mouse port with the USB-PS/2 adapter that comes with the mouse. All works OK in Windows so there doesn't appear to be a hw problem.
When I run Linux the mouse does not work. Also if I cat /dev/mouse the keyboard locks. I can reboot several times plugging the mouse into the PC's USB port then back into the PS/2 adapter/port and kudzu removes the Intellimouse PS/2 and if I set to USB all is OK. 

I made sure the keyboard goes into the keyboard ps/2 port and the mouse into its PS/2 port.

The Intellimouse and keyboard runs fine with the mouse plugged into the USB port and keyboard into the PS/2 port. I run mouseconfig and set the mouse as a Intellimouse USB.

I telnet into the PC and /proc/interrupts all seem OK when mouse is configed as PS/2 Intellimouse. IRQ 12 is PS/2 mouse and IRQ 1 is keyboard with no overlaps. 

If a run mouseconfig and setup as any kind of PS/2 mouse, e.g. generic, etc. the problem still occurs. 

In my /etc/X11/XF86Conf I have for identifier "Mouse0" the Option "Device" "/dev/mouse". I have changed this to "/dev/psaux" with mouse running as a Intellimouse USB and the keyboard stops when running X (in GNU).

It appears that I do not have psaux.o loaded on my machine.

When I do a /sbin/lsmod I have keybdev and mousedev module loaded. Removing and modprobing them while everything is locked from a telnet session does not help.

I really want to get the Intellimouse to work with the adapter-PS/2 port. Any suggetions? 

When I ran Redhat 7.2 all was fine (prior to slocket card though) with the Intellimouse under ps/2 except the wheel was application dependent.

Below is the pertinant lines from the XF86Conf file when Intellimouse is plugged into the USB port and all is OK and (!?) when the Intellimouse is plugged into the USB-PS/2 adapter and PS/2 port and mouseconfig is run and mouse is setup as PS/2 Intellimouse. Nothing seems to change from USB or PS/2 setup.

Section "InputDevice"
# Modified by mouseconfig
Identifier "Mouse0"
# Modified by mouseconfig
Driver "mouse"
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection


I am wondering if it is an X issue and if XF86Config setting are involved. I can get the keyboard and mouse to lock before I even go into X terminal. By just running mouseconfig and the cat /dev/mouse command locks the keyboard. Never do get any output when I do the cat /dev/mouse command when the mouse is configured as a PS/2 Intellimouse under mouseconfig. Do get all the correct output from cat /dev/mouse when I set mouse to a USB Intellimouse with mouseconfig. This is all from the console not running X terminal.


chris


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Chris you might want to just drop to a prompt and type "xf86config" which will give you a series of text menu's to setup your X environment including mouse.. I found this to be the easiest way to setup X with a MS intellimouse. You can edit to taste for your video card if necessary which seems to usually be the only drawback.

Drew


----------



## dumpmail (Dec 17, 2002)

*Ran xf87config*

Ran xf86config and set the mouse as an Itellimouse on /dev/mouse and it did not work. Same problem. The LED lights up (its an optical) but the system never sees the mouse. If you tray and cat /dev/mouse the keyboard locks and you don't see any output. 

Is this a XF86Config file parameter problem?

BTW if I run mouse --kickstart with the mouse plugged into the ps/2 port there is a long pause. I don't think the system ever finds the mouse. If I run same command with mouse plugged into USB it returns quickly. If you then run mouseconfig --expert it knows its USB you just have to change from generic to Intellimouse.

BTW when I was installing Radhat 8.0 from the CDs using the GUI the install found the Intellimouse on PS/2 port and it worked fine thoughout the install process. It was only on the reboot after the install that the system could not find the mouse and kudzu wanted to update XF86Config.

My gut feel is that I have a module issue. When I do a lsmod I have modules like input, keybdev, and mousedev (many more). I do not have a psaux module and I can not modprobe one either. I get a module not found. Do I need to put in an alias command with psaux or a special switch on mouse module??

BTW I don't think its an interrupt issue because I never see a IRQ 12 in /proc/interrupts unless I select ps/2 when running mouseconfig.


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Here's my snippet of my XF86Config file on a machine running a MS Intelli Optical which works fine.. 

see if this helps 

# **********************************************************************
# Core Pointer's InputDevice section
# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

Identifier "Mouse0"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment
# the following line.

# Option "Protocol" "Xqueue"


----------



## dumpmail (Dec 17, 2002)

*Have That XF86Config*

 


Thanks. Yeh, I have those lines in my XF86Config. Do you have the same for your mouse1 configuration lines. See above in the first post.

Is this a module or XF86Config problem?


----------



## gotissues68 (Sep 7, 2002)

Its a problem with X  But actually you don't need more then one mouse defined and it can be called Mouse1 or Mouse4 for all that matters  At the very bottom of the XF86Config file you should be able to tell it which mouse config you want to use and I bet its not getting changed when you go from usb to PS/2 and back ect.. and thats probably why the mouse isn't working.. Make sure the config you want to use say for instance Mouse1 is the PS/2 config make sure at the bottom its calling that config and not Mouse0


----------



## dumpmail (Dec 17, 2002)

*Very Confused*

Here is the relavant lines in my XF86Config (I think). 

Section "ServerLayout"
Identifier "Anaconda Configured"
Screen 0 "Screen0" 0 0
InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
InputDevice "Mouse1" "SendCoreEvents"
InputDevice "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
# Modified by mouseconfig
Identifier	"Mouse0"
# Modified by mouseconfig
Driver "mouse"
Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Emulate3Buttons"	"no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "mouse"
Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"
Option "Emulate3Buttons" "no"
Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
EndSection


----------



## dumpmail (Dec 17, 2002)

*Removed XF86Config File*

Just to test the effect of the /etc/X11/XF86Congig file I removed it. Without this file I got EXACTLY the same results as before. During the boot process kudzu never saw the mouse when plugged into the PS/2 port, though it lights up. If plugged into the USB port kudzu finds it on boot and when you cat /dev/mouse you get output. If you shutdown plug mouse into PS/2 port, reboot, then run mouseconfig and set as a Intellimouse PS/2 and try and Cat /dev/mouse you don't get output and the keyboard locks. If you shutdown plug into USB rebot run mouseconfig and setup as a USB Intellimouse you get mouse output from a cat /dev/mouse and the keyboard does not lock. This is all without a XF86Config file. In fact mouseconfig never prompts you if you want to update your XF86Config file.

This all seems like a module problem. Could the Celeron in the slocket board running fatser then the old PII could timing issues with PS/2 modules and hw?

ANY SUGGESTIONS???


----------

